# Gracie Lou is in Labor(had babies)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard a goat screaming this morning but every time I looked out no one was doing anything so I went out and thought it must be mom's and babied that I am weaning yelling for each other. I told my daughter when she went to let the horses out to check Gracie and see what she thought, well she had a discharged.
I get her stall all ready but she is outside right now. I started to rub the under part of her stomach and when I stopped she would get mad. She is getting really close. I hope she goes soon I have to get to work. Boss is not real happy with me right now. :shrug: OH well, my babies come first.
I will let you all know how it goes. Of course a storm is coming in and I left the camera at work. :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

keep us posted -- storm babies, what fun


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

Good luck! Hope you have some babies soon!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

babies on the way......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

any news??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

Yep, sorry. We had babies right after I posted this. She had two bucks. I helped the first one just a bit to get its head out and from then on it was fine. He was a little raspy and had a lot Flem in him, but I held him by the back legs and swung him and then used that sucker to get it out. Shortly after that she decided to have another one. This one was a little twisted and a front leg was back, but I help just barely pull it and we had another boy. I let mom take care of them while I finished getting the stall ready for her. Lucky it was a beautiful day when she delivered, but by the time it was all over it started to get pretty cold. I am a little concerned about the size of her bag. It is very little and they are always nursing. I tried to give mom molasses water and any other water she would drink to help hopefully fill her up. So I headed to work and boy did the storm him. Snowed for a couple hours then it went away.

My daughter came home to see the new babies, she called and said well Anna Belle had hers also. Another boy. They are all so cute and I am glad that they are boys becuase there is no way I can keep anymore girls. I will do another post from Anna Belle later. I left the camera at work again. :angry:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor (twins)*



sweetgoats said:


> I heard a goat screaming this morning but every time I looked out no one was doing anything so I went out and thought it must be mom's and babied that I am weaning yelling for each other. I told my daughter when she went to let the horses out to check Gracie and see what she thought, well she had a discharged.
> I get her stall all ready but she is outside right now. I started to rub the under part of her stomach and when I stopped she would get mad. She is getting really close. I hope she goes soon I have to get to work. Boss is not real happy with me right now. :shrug: OH well, my babies come first.
> I will let you all know how it goes. Of course a storm is coming in and I left the camera at work. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

Glad all went well, and it was good that you were there for Gracie Lou! I love her name BTW!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

Congrats on the three kiddos! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

Alright..........congrats.... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

Congrats on the three!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*

Congrats, but wh did you name a goat after the dog in my avatar? :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gracie Lou is in Labor*



rkalgren said:


> Congrats, but why did you name a goat after the dog in my avatar? :shrug:


 Well, because she is so darn cute. :ROFL:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the kids!!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

arty: congrats on the kids


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats again on healthy births! Wow, your goats do like to have storm kids! Please don't let them near my girls (I don't want them giving my girls any ideas  ) 

I don't want storm babies and, as you know, my doe is due Saturday and we're supposed to be getting a big storm that day!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, if there is any way at all possible to meet you I could loan you my Barn Camera for the storm days. Now that I am totally done and I bought that barn camera, I never was able to use it this year. All the does either had them outside, or I did not realize they were that close and I had it on another doe. :hair: 

I will be home tonight, but no one will be home tomorrow at all, (me working and hubby and daughter doing college things). Let see what we can do to get it to you so you will not have to go to the barn in the Blizzard that we are expecting. They said today on the news that it is going to b as bad if not worse then the 2003 blizzard. :clap: :leap: I LOVE those storms as long as everyone is inside and safe. Give me a call.


----------

